
InSight Lander: French SEIS Instrument Detects 'Marsquake' - practice9
https://presse.cnes.fr/en/world-first-french-seis-instrument-detects-marsquake
======
practice9
NASA Press Release: [https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-s-insight-lander-
cap...](https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-s-insight-lander-captures-
audio-of-first-likely-quake-on-mars/)

------
practice9
Here's the "audio"
[https://twitter.com/CNES/status/1120734390705885184](https://twitter.com/CNES/status/1120734390705885184)

